# Asian Zodiac



## debodun (Aug 19, 2022)

Unlike the western zodiac where each "sign" covers about a month on the yearly calendar, the Asian zodiac devotes a whole year to each "sign". The animals include: tiger, rabbit, dragon, sheep, snake, horse, ox, rat, pig, dog, rooster and monkey. In addition, each sign is is further designated into one of five elements - fire, metal, wood, earth or water, each element spans a 12-year cycle. I was born in the year of the dragon and my element is water, which I understand from some Chinese acquaintances, is a lucky sign.


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm missing on that chart boo hoo........


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 19, 2022)

1952, a dragon!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 19, 2022)

hawkdon said:


> I'm missing on that chart boo hoo........


Go 12 years ahead of your birth year.  That is your animal.


----------



## hawkdon (Aug 19, 2022)

Okeaym, I'm a wascally wabbit !!!!


----------



## caroln (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm a rat.  Is that bad?  Sounds bad.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

I've always known about the Chinese Zodiac which is what it's commonly known as...

I'm a Sheep ( ram) in Astrology.. and also a sheep in Chinese Astrology...

My daughter is a sheep also.. but in Chinese astrology is a Dragon... which makes her a nicer person than me... allegedly..

They say it's more important when looking at  relationship compatibility, to look for your match in the Chinese Zodiac.. than the Natal Astrology many people are more used to in western society


----------



## dobielvr (Aug 19, 2022)

Snake

Compatible w/Dragon and Rooster


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2022)

https://www.travelchinaguide.com/intro/social_customs/zodiac/

I'm a


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

Female Sheep in Love​Virtuous, fragile, timid…​
Women with the Chinese zodiac Sheep sign are nice and kind. They are endowed with a well-proportioned figure and a delicate face. Because of their shyness, it is hard to hang out with them. However, their considerate personality often appeals to men. When Sheep women are chased by someone they do not love, they are too worried about hurting others and do not know how to refuse directly. A wife born in the Year of the Sheep will be a virtuous and dutiful partner. However, once blamed by their husband, they will feel depressed.

How to get along with Sheep?​
According to Chinese zodiac analysis, they are always timorous, so you should encourage them to open their hearts. Treat them fairly even though they may not care. If you fall in love with a Sheep, do not hesitate to tell him or her, because they are too shy in nature. For people married with them, take care of them and do not quarrel frequently. If they are blue, take them outside for a trip and communicate efficiently with them. Otherwise, they will just bear the accumulating stress by themselves because they do not want to bother others.

*Total BS from start to finish.. couldn't be more wrong..about me *


----------



## GAlady (Aug 19, 2022)

I am a Dog and my year was 2018


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

GAlady said:


> I am a Dog and my year was 2018


your year is the year you were born ...


----------



## GAlady (Aug 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> your year is the year you were born ...


Thanks Hollydolly.


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Ewww I'm a rat.


----------



## Lara (Aug 19, 2022)

I'm a Tiger but not a believer...we both have blue eyes though


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 19, 2022)

I am a Rooster and my husband is a Monkey !LOL


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> fragile, timid…


Yeah, that sounds just like you!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yeah, that sounds just like you!


...exyoooze me , what are you inferring ?


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 19, 2022)

Apparently there are different kinds of the various signs depending on the year you were born.  For me, I am a "Water" Dragon:

_Personality Traits of the 1952 Chinese Zodiac Water Dragon_​_
The Water Dragon born in the year of 1952 are very positive and optimistic. Their attitude towards life can also influence people around them and leave a good impression on others. And they also like to make friends, so their popularity is generally good. In addition, they have great endurance and perseverance and can always accomplish things well. The Water Dragon also have strong physique and are full of energy.

However, people with Chinese zodiac Dragon born in 1952 are somewhat selfish in their life and always haggle over every ounce about their own interests. They are somewhat arrogant and unwilling to admit their mistakes actively. Moreover, they lack flexibility in doing things, and sometimes their words are offensive, which makes people feel really hurt._

Found on @Pinky link above


----------



## debodun (Aug 20, 2022)

You and me, Bob.


----------

